# Thyroid Levels...are they normal range??



## Nicnik (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi All,

Not sure if anyone can help and I'm sure I came across a thread on FF some time ago about the optimimum thyroid levels for conceiving or fertility treatment, but can't seem to find it now... 

I've just had various bloods taken by my GP as I've not been feeling 100% for a few weeks.  Anyway, I called my GP surgery earlier to ask about the results - the admin person advised that all my bloods have come back normal (which is good!) however, I asked if she could provide me with the thyroid results as I know that these should be within a certain range for TTC, so they were as follows:

- TSH - 1.35
- T4 - 13

This means nothing to me, as I've never asked about thyroid results before AND I know the surgery have told me that they are 'normal' and I should trust this, BUT I'd still be keen to get others thoughts for those who know more about thyroid levels than I do?  Can anyone help and advise if these levels are 'good', 'bad' etc?

Many thanks.   X


----------



## Calluna (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Nicnik,

Unfortunately you generally can't trust GPs to tell you whether your thyroid levels are ok for fertility/pregnancy. However, in your case it looks like they were probably right. You want your TSH to be under 2 (ideally around 1) so yours is good. The ranges for T4 vary a bit from lab to lab so I can't really comment on your T4 level without the range for your lab and it looks like they didn't test T3. If you have symptoms suggestive of a possible thyroid issue and you can't find another explanation then you might want to get T3 and thyroid antibodies tested privately but your TSH suggests your thyroid is ok. 

x


----------



## Nicnik (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi Calluna,

Thanks so much for taking the time to reply - really appreciate it.  

I may well go back to my GP and see what the lab range is for the T3, but glad to hear my TSH looks normal. 

I wish you all the very best of luck, wherever you may be on your TTC journey.   xx


----------

